# Attention Précommande iPhone XS / XS Max chez Volpy



## leFada__David (14 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai précommandé hier chez Volpy un iPhone XS Max contre mon iPhone X 64Go qu'ils me reprennent 725€.

Sur le papier c'est top, surtout qu'ils indiquent bien sur le site que le swicth se fait dans que l'on se retrouve sans téléphone.

https://www.volpy.com/blog/switch-echange-smartphone-volpy/

j'ai donc reçu tout à l'heure un mail, je cite :



> Félications David,
> 
> Félicitations vous faites partie des premiers chanceux à avoir commandé l’iPhone Xs Max au monde !
> 
> ...



donc je vais devoir renvoyer mon iPhone X avant mercredi prochain et devoir me retrouver sans téléphone pendant 10 jours ou alors me faire prélever de la caution de 750€ !

Le service client ne laisse aucune possibilité si ce n'est potentiellement annuler la commande. Ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement et c'est exceptionnel aux précommandes sauf que ce n'est indiqué nul part. Personnellement j'ai adhéré a se fonctionnement car je n'avais pas la globalité de la somme à avancer et je renvoyais mon téléphone quand je recevais le nouveau. la je me retrouve à devoir faire tout l'inverse.

Si Volpy est partenaire ici, il serait bon que la transparence sur les précommandes soit indiquée et que les clients ne soient pas au pied du mur.


----------



## Wizepat (14 Septembre 2018)

Les conditions sont claires désormais. Soit tu te plies à leur demande, soit tu annules la commande.


----------



## leFada__David (14 Septembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Les conditions sont claires désormais. Soit tu te plies à leur demande, soit tu annules la commande.


Sinon bonjour... oui c’est clair et je te cache pas que je n’avais pas besoin de ta réponse pour le savoir mais merci. Ce message avait juste pour but de prévenir ceux qui voudraient se lancer car c’est toujours penible d’apprendre les choses après coup et de se retrouver finalement pris en otage.


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2018)

leFada__David a dit:


> c’est toujours penible d’apprendre les choses après coup et de se retrouver finalement pris en otage.


Il faut toujours prendre le temps de lire les CGU même si parfois ça peut-être très long.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2018)

Je ne comprend pas , pourquoi ,ne pas commander chez Apple ?


----------

